# timing advance



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

Ok, so whats the deal with the timing advance mod. How do I do it and how much does it cost? for 2004 alty 2.5s seems my car idles just a tad rough after it has warmed up, maybe this timing advance will fix it.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

It shouldn't change your idle, however if your dealer raised it 100rpms or so it will idle smoother.

The timing advance must be done at the dealers. It requires a Consult II, a tool that delear has on hand. and advance of +3 degrees will give you a slight increase in HP, but you must use 91+ octane gas after the change.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

If the dealer doesn't do it free for you, they'll charge anywhere from $40-50.


----------



## BLACK SE (Mar 9, 2004)

Ruben said:


> It shouldn't change your idle, however if your dealer raised it 100rpms or so it will idle smoother.
> 
> The timing advance must be done at the dealers. It requires a Consult II, a tool that delear has on hand. and advance of +3 degrees will give you a slight increase in HP, but you must use 91+ octane gas after the change.



Will that also take care of the extremly sensitive knock sensor that the new Nissans have?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

The two are not related, but if you don't have a header, you need not worry about the knock sensor.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

My dealer (slurp's as well) wanted $85 to advance the time.


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Read the whole thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=7391&highlight=timing+advance


----------



## altimobile (Jan 9, 2004)

so whats the deal with the gas now, you gotta run higher octane? is this a mod that is going to cause valve damage in the long run??


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

so whats the deal with the gas now, you gotta run higher octane? YES

is this a mod that is going to cause valve damage in the long run?? NO


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Hey Ruben,

Have you heard over on B15 (or any forum for that matter) anyone having problems after relocating the knock sensor, provided they ran the higher octane?


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Not yet, but you could be voiding your engine warranty if the dealers see it. I don't think its worth it. The knock sensor is there to protect your engine, and 1-2HP isn't enough.

If I was going to void the warranty, the balance shafts would be my mod. 8-9HP for a little over $100.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Not yet, but you could be voiding your engine warranty if the dealers see it. I don't think its worth it. The knock sensor is there to protect your engine, and 1-2HP isn't enough.
> 
> If I was going to void the warranty, the balance shafts would be my mod. 8-9HP for a little over $100.



Well, the way everyone makes it seem, your car never has any "off days" where it feels stronger on some more than others. On those days where it feels to have lost some zip, the KS was supposed to have retarded the timing. Big difference in my Alt during those two days.


----------

